# MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G + NZXT G10 + Corsair Hydro Series H105



## Benngan1983 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo 

Ich baue seit ich denken kann meine Systeme selber aber nun muss ich auch mal "Hilfe" aufsuchen ... 

Ich benutze in meinem System die Oben genannte Kombi zur Kühlung meiner GPU (MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G + NZXT G10 + Corsair Hydro Series H105)
Dazu muss ich sagen das Ich eigentlich kein Problem in diesem sinne habe,  alles läuft stabil seit 10 Monaten. 

Habe nur mal eine Frage bezüglich Anschluss der Pumpe und des Lüfters. 

Im Moment ist der kleine Lüfter der G10 (92x92mm) per Pin Adapter an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen und wird über diese gesteuert. 
Die Pumpe ist am Mainboard angeschlossen und die beiden Fans für den Radiator per Y Kabel ebenfalls am MB. 

Soweit auch alles gut lässt sich ja auch über AI Suite 3 einstellen. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: 

Ist es besser/sinnvoll auch die Fans des Radiators über die Grafikkarte anzuschließen ? 
Damit die Karte bestimmen kann wie schnell sich die Fans drehen ?

So laufen die Lüfter auf einem festen wert, aber es ist ja nicht immer nötig das sie mit z.b. 1000rpm laufen wenn man nix spielt. 

Habe schon eine weile danach gesucht aber keine wirkliche Antwort dazu gefunden ... 

So bin ich vollkommen zufrieden mit der Combo. Die GPU übersteigt kaum die 55° Marke bei Ultra Einstellungen bei GR: Wildlands z.b. 

MFG Benny


----------



## Ralle82 (18. Februar 2018)

Kannst doch die Radi-Lüfter ein wenig an der CPU-Temp ausrichten, die ja bei Last auch ansteigt...


----------



## DrDave (19. Februar 2018)

Die Lüfter des Radiators würde ich auf jeden Fall mit an die Grafikkarte anschließen, um diese temperaturabhängig steuern zu können.
Wie du schon feststellst, ist der fixe Wert natürlich ok und die Temperaturen sind unbedenklich, aber gerade im idle versucht man (oder nur ich?) den PC so leise wie möglich zu haben.
Hol dir einen Splitter und schließ alle 3 Lüfter per PWM an die Grafikkarte und stell deine Lüfterkurve entsprechend ein.


----------



## zinki (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hätte die Stocklüfter gegen leisere getauscht. SW 3 oder noctua . 

Ansonsten mal eine Frage, da ich mit dem G10 bzw G12 liebäugle: wie laut ist der 92mm Lüfter? Nimmst du ihn deutlich wahr?


----------



## Benngan1983 (24. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt die Fans an die Karte gekoppelt und was soll ich sagen bin begeistert. Unter Last selten die 50°C Marke überschritten. 

Zu der frage wegen dem 92mm Lüfter hatte bis zum "umbau" einen SW 3? 92mm drauf der hat aber 4 Pins das Y Kabel leider nur 3 ... aber hab jetzt den der bei der G10 dabei war und muss sagen der ist fast genauso leise ... also kein merklicher unterschied. 

Bin mit der G10 sehr zufrieden. Nur musst du drauf achten das deine Wakü eine runde Pumpe hat die Eckige von Corsair z.b. passt nicht auf den Adapter. Und wenn du glück hast kannst sogar die Backplate der Karte dran lassen musst mal bissel tüfteln.


----------



## DrDave (24. Februar 2018)

Du brauchst aber schon 4 Pin Lüfter, um diese über PWM steuern zu können.
Oder meinst du das Y-Kabel hat zwar einen 4 Pin Stecker, aber nur 3 Kabel dran? Wenn ja, dann ist das normal, da nur ein Lüfter das Drehzahlsignal liefert (als 4. Pin). Sonst reichen 3 Kabel, um die restlichen zu steuern (Masse, 12V, PWM).


----------



## zinki (24. Februar 2018)

Benngan1983 schrieb:


> Bin mit der G10 sehr zufrieden. Nur musst du drauf achten das deine Wakü eine runde Pumpe hat die Eckige von Corsair z.b. passt nicht auf den Adapter. Und wenn du glück hast kannst sogar die Backplate der Karte dran lassen musst mal bissel tüfteln.



Mist, dann is das mit der H115i doof -.-


----------

